# tried somthing and it seemed to work



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been having a really bad case of the fatties (hiting the ball realy fat) well i started to not just stand to the ball and unhinge my knees and that is it.(not bending them anymore) i bend at the hips a little and when i take a practice swing i make sure that i am swinging and just cliping the grass off. I figure by doing that i have to hit the ball first and not the ground

I know alot of you are probably saying well Duh, but i felt good cuz i found something that kinda works for me. every now and then i get a shank but thats because i lift up or sink down on my down swing.

I also realized that i feel it keeps my swing on plane also. I dont come for outside in as much.

What does everyone think?


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah

As long as i remember to keep closing my club face on the downswing i usually hit them really well.

Ok im done now Sorry!!


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Touche!!!!!!!


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

huh!!!!!!!!!!


----------

